# Moving yards advice



## Fionamarie (19 May 2015)

I am a a really friendly yard with fab school and great owners.  However it is a 50 min round trip, expensive in winter and bad grazing, also a big river runs around the yard! Have found small yard which seems really friendly with school 20x40 but better hacking, only 4 miles away. Should I move or stay where I am happy? Grazing better and cheaper!


----------



## skint1 (19 May 2015)

Sounds to me like you should move


----------



## wiz07 (19 May 2015)

I really dont think we can say whether you should move or not??  You have to weigh up the pros and cons to you personal circumstances. 


For example I left a yard with fantastic facilities to move to a local farm where i made stables out of pallets and made my own very small school in an old silage clamp.... Not to save money but to save my sanity of being on a livery yard where things walked, feed disapeared and people bitched.  I now pay more for less, but am very happy with my own set up.

If your main concern is finances then a move  to a cheaper place would be ideal, but sometimes the grass isnt always greener?


----------



## Fionamarie (19 May 2015)

Wiz07, you are exactly right and because its a hard decission i thought i would put it out there and see other peoples views.  I have an old WB who has arthiritis of the jaw and in the winter the fields are really bad, summer not much grass either, it is difficult as i need more attention on the old one!


----------



## MuddyTB (19 May 2015)

Agree with what wiz07 said but if you leave on good terms and things don't work out you might have the option to go back anyway.
Personally better grazing and shorter travelling would clinch it for me, but depends on what is most important to you.


----------



## 9tails (19 May 2015)

As long as you don't burn your bridges and explain that the journey is taking it out of you, don't mention the grazing, then you have the option of going back if it doesn't work at the new yard.  I'd definitely try the new yard, it sounds better for your horse's needs.

ETS people have left our yard and when leaving have complained about winter turnout, the manager, the need to use a road to get to off road hacking etc.  All these things aren't going to change so when they invariably want to return, the YO refuses.


----------



## wiz07 (19 May 2015)

Fionamarie said:



			Wiz07, you are exactly right and because its a hard decission i thought i would put it out there and see other peoples views.  I have an old WB who has arthiritis of the jaw and in the winter the fields are really bad, summer not much grass either, it is difficult as i need more attention on the old one!
		
Click to expand...

   In that case - for the welfare of the horses I would agree a move would be in the best interests


----------



## zara-190 (21 May 2015)

I agree with 9tails; never burn your bridges!  You have to try the new place because if you don't you will always wonder "what if".  As long as you can always go back to current yard go for it!


----------



## nato (26 May 2015)

I just moved yards two days ago and I was SO nervous. Best decision I ever made once I got past the nerves! Worst comes to worst it doesn't work out and you move back - you're no worse off for it.

I'd echo the other posters in saying don't burn your bridges. I bought a little leaving present for my YO before I left and they were grateful for it. Just shows decency and keeps the door open if you ever change your mind


----------

